# too little algae!



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I have an unusual problem. I don't have enough algae! This may seem like a strange thing to say, as most people don't want algae, but 2 of my fish are hilstream loaches, which eat algae. I would like to get them eating other foods as well (other owners of these guys have them eating bloodworms, sinking tablets, etc) but I haven't had any luck with this yet. So I need to make sure that I have a good crop of algae for them. 

I used to have a decent amount of algae, but I'm getting less and less. I've seen the algae on the back glass fade from a nice layer to only a few patches of green. I think the plants are getting well established and are hogging all the nutrients. So I think that answer is to add more nutrients. So I will feed the fish more and stop vacuuming the gravel. 

I'm in the middle of reading ECOLOGY OF THE PLANTED AQUARIUM by Diana Walstad, and have been quite influenced by it. She recommends not cleaning the tank nearly as much, so that the bactaeria (with the help of snails) can break down organic material into the inorganic compounds that plants need. Clearly, my tank has too little nutrients, so it's time to stop the gravel vacuuming and see if that will help the situation.

Just in case anyone wonders, here's my tank setup:
20 gallons
30 W flourescent light w/ reflectors
hard water (300 ppm general hardness)
fish: 4 zebra danios, 3 rosy barbs, 2 hillstream loaches (Beaufortia kweichowensis)
plants: 2 types Java fern, crypt wendtii & balansae, baby tears, dwarf sag, Lobelia cardinalis


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, encourage them growing by sulight, UV will encourage them to grow!
PS: Why didn't you use some algea pellets? I think that they're popular over there.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

The tank is in a south-facing room, but it's not directly in front of the window. It's along a side wall, partly shaded by a bookcase. But some direct sunlight does get to it, maybe an hour or so a day (when it's sunny, otherwise it gets weak natural light). So I think lack of light isn't the problem.

Regarding the algae tablets: that's a good question! However, reports from owners of these critters (the hillstearm loaches) don't report that as one of the foods they like. You see, they eat algae, but their main reason for eating algae is tiny invertebrates living in the algae called aufwachs. (And to be honest I don't even know if I have these tiny things in my ever-dwindling patches of algae. I'm not sure how you're supported to cultivate them, or if they naturally grow there.) That's why they are supposed to like things like thawed bloodworms & brine shrimp, and standard high-protein sinking tablets, rather than sinking algae tablets.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

First off, that is a great book. Recommended reading for persons new to planted tanks, though some of her ideas may be considered radical. Too little algae is a good thing! Many planted tank owners don't use algae eaters in their tank. Most go with shrimp as they will eat algae and leftover food. A UV sterilizer will not promot algae, in fact but just the opposite. It will remove and trace elements in the tank so it will kill algae and hurt your plants. Increased lighting would be the way to go. Your loaches won't starve either. They will eat when they get hungry enough.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

> Your loaches won't starve either. They will eat when they get hungry enough.


Hmmm, maybe you're right. Maybe the reason they haven't been interested in all the goodies I've been offering them is because I have had a good crop of algae for them.


----------



## aurora_skys (Feb 8, 2005)

i wouldnt worry to much. i have an otocinclus that was picky as hell until he ran out of algae. now he fights with my frog over spirulina tablets and still has a gut.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i dont think you need to worry about him not eating enough


----------

